# Online Furniture delivery- Sitges, Barcelona



## nicsitges16 (Jan 26, 2016)

Can anyone recommend any cheap online furniture stores that will deliver to the Barcelona area?

Looking to furnish a 4 bed flat very cheaply,

Thanks


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

nicsitges16 said:


> Can anyone recommend any cheap online furniture stores that will deliver to the Barcelona area?
> 
> Looking to furnish a 4 bed flat very cheaply,
> 
> Thanks


Look for Rapimueble you have probably driven past one, they are usually bright yellow. They are cheap but not very good quality but maybe OK if you are only going to use them for less than six months or less and then throw in a skip.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Ikea.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mickbcn said:


> Ikea.


I would have suggested that but although they have a website, you can't order online, nor are they particularly cheap, however, on many things their quality is very good.


----------



## nicsitges16 (Jan 26, 2016)

Thank you- I like ikea but it seems very difficult to order and organise delivery. I'm looking for a website I can order and pay online and choose the delivery date and have it delivered to the correct room in the flat. Thank you.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

If you don't particularly mind where it comes from we used Venta Unica for a delivery of a bed.

They have lots of stuff.

https://www.venta-unica.com/


----------

